# Download Helper pour Safari



## mugu (19 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai switché sur mac il y a 2 ans de cela... Je me suis habitué à tous les logicielles mac sauf à Safari.

La raison est que j'ai régulierement besoin de telecharger des videos (mp4 ou des fois flv) du site internet de ma business school. J'utilise firefox 4 avec download helper et ca marche bien. Par contre je n'ai pas la moindre idée comment le faire avec safari. Les vidéos sont en streaming sur la page évidement. Il n'y a pas dans l'interface de boutton de téléchargement.

Quelqu'un conaitrait la solution?

Merci beaucoup !!!!  !!!


----------



## subsole (19 Avril 2011)

mugu a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai switché sur mac il y a 2 ans de cela... Je me suis habitué à tous les logicielles mac sauf à Safari.
> 
> ...



Bonjour, 
Jette un oeil par là =====> http://forums.macg.co/video/recuperer-une-video-sur-le-web-592632.html#post7730962

Commence le test avec Realplayer.
Si tu as des problèmes, donne nous l'adresse du site.


----------



## mugu (19 Avril 2011)

Merci beaucoup pour la réponse!

Alors je ne suis pas très fan de realplayer, je ne l'installe pas 

Par contre l'astuce suivante marche parfaitement !

http://forums.macg.co/4492187-post2.html

Excellent!!!!!!!!

Merci encore.

A plus


----------

